# Enregistrer une video avec Safari



## Vincent5635 (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Encore sous Windows il y a peu de temps, le logiciel real player me permettait d'enregistrer les videos qui se trouvaient sur firefox (dailmotion,...). Y aurait-il quelque chose de comparable pour Safari sous mac os ??? Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Real Player 11 le permet (quel que soit le navigateur).

Sinon, avec Safari il y a le menu activité.

PS : iSquint n'étant plus disponible, tu peux essayer Video Monkey.


----------

